# Please Pray For Our Son, "Bird"



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Right now I don't have the right words to say , but I wanted to let everyone know that my wife and I have lost one of our son's. His name is , Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez , My family and myself would like for everybody to please pray for him so that he can go to heaven right away and be with God. I would also like for everybody that knew my family and myself to please keep this topic on top for a few days , as I will not be able to come on Layitlow for a while , I'm also taking a nice long break from shows so that I can be with my family , I hope to talk to everybody and see everybody reall soon , againg , PLEASE keep my son in you'r prayers ,from my Family and myself , we Thank You All Very Much From The Bottom of Our Hearts !!!!! Good luck to everybody that is going to Vegas and take lot's of pic's so I can see the show ......  Thank You All ........ Sergio Rodriguez


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sorry for your lose may your son RIP :angel:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

sucks man


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:angel: R.I.P


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:angel: :angel: 


NYC WILL PRAY FOR UR SON


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

RIP :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to keep posting some pic's of him , just so that everybody gets to know who he was , I hope that is okay with everybody


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn man, sorry to hear of your loss. glad to have met your son, he was a kool guy!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry for your loss man I know how you feel right now. I lost a car club friendn,buddy and a best friend in july. I talked to my car club friend the night befor he passed so it was hard, and it was even harder for me to see my best friend go a week or so later. So best wish form me and our car club and hope all will be better for you guys at this time


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I will try to get back on Layitlow soon , so that Ican Thank Everybody for the prayers , right now , the only thing my wife and I ask , along with his son , Little Sergio , Girlfriend Jamie , Brother's Steven,Nicholas and his sister , NIchole and my wife Jackie , is that everybody pray for him !!!! Thanks !!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

damn...thats sad to hear...r.i.p.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Keep you head high and ride low


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn, sorry for your loss bRO.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:angel: sorry to hear about your loss. :angel:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im very sorry sergio. i to lost my son years ago. nothing compares to losing your children. i know exactly how you and your family is feeling right now. if you need to talk to anyone your ROLLERZ ONLY family is here for you bro.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss serg, my heart goes out to you and your family, lost 2 brothers and I feel what you and your famila is going thru mucho respecto Gill


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers will be coming from Pa.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Me and my family will be praying for your son and your family. :angel:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Rip Bird, we will keep u in our prayers..



"Thee Artistics Fam Bam"


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THIS SHIT REALLY BREAKS MY HEART  I COULD SEE HOW MUCH YOU LOVED YOU SON AND IT JUST MAKES ME SAD I CANT BELIEVE THAT HAPPEN I HOPE YOU YOU AND YOURE FAMILY DO FINE AND OKAY, I CANT RELATE TO WHAT YOURE FEELING THE ONLY THING I LOST WAS A HOMIE BUT A SON THATS NOTHING COMPARE TO ANYONE, I JUST HOPE THAT YOU FEEL BETTER AND JUST NOW THAT YOUR SON IS IN A BETTER PLACE AND HES NOW RESTING  

WHERE ALL HERE TO SUPPORT YOU DOGG WETHER WHERE IN LAYITLOW OR AT THE SHOWS MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOUR SON HOMIE AND IM SORRY THIS HAPPEN BUT STAY UP AND I HOPE YOU GUYS GO WELL IN LIFE :angel:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I HAVE TWO KIDS OF MY OWN AND CAN ONLY IMAGINE YOUR PAIN.....PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY...

RIP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

DAMM BRO SORRY FOR YOUR LOST ...YOUR SON WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS .......STAY STRONG


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS HOMIE. I WILL KEEP YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR SON IN MY PRAYERS. R.I.P BIRD.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

En el nombre del Padre, y del Hijo, y del Espíritu Santo.



Amén!



Cuando yo me bendigo con la señal de la cruz, visto mi alma con las santas heridas de Cristo quien murió por mis pecados. La imagen de mi alma que ha sido destruida por el pecado recibe la restauración y protección de mi Señor y Salvador. "Señor Jesucristo, imprime sobre mi alma tus santísimas heridas, para que yo pueda ser purificado de todo mi pecado, libérame Señor de toda maldad." 

En el nombre del Padre: 



Bendigo mi alma con las santas heridas de la sagrada cabeza de Jesús y con los sufrimientos de su muerte, para que yo pueda mantener mi alma siempre en la presencia de Dios. 

En el nombre del Hijo:

Bendigo mi alma con las santas heridas de sus sagrados pies, para que yo pueda siempre caminar en el sendero de la Salvación y proclamar la Palabra de Dios a los demás. 

En el nombre del Espíritu Santo:

Bendigo mi alma con las santas heridas de sus manos sagradas, para que yo pueda hacer siempre el Trabajo de Dios. 

En el nombre de la Santísima Virgen María:

Bendigo mi alma con las santas heridas de su Sacratísimo Corazón, para que yo pueda recibir un corazón lleno de amor a Dios y de caridad para el prójimo

SPANISH PRAYER ^
DAMN SORRY TO HEAR THAT R.I.P SERGIO STRAIGHT FROM THE HEART.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 04:54 PM~11709814
> *Right now I don't have the right words to say , but I wanted to let everyone that my wife and I have lost one of our son's. His name is , Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez , My family and myself would like for everybody to please pray for him so that he can go to heaven right away and be with God. I would also like for everybody that knew my family and myself to please keep this topic on top for a few days , as I will not be able to come on Layitlow for a while , I'm also taking a nice long break from shows so that I can be with my family , I hope to talk to everybody and see everybody reall soon , againg , PLEASE keep my son in you'r prayers ,from my Family and myself , we Thank You All Very Much From The Bottom of Our Hearts !!!!! Good luck to everybody that is going to Vegas and take lot's of pic's so I can see the show ......   Thank You All ........  Sergio Rodriguez
> *



I heard you brother. He will be miss and we will keep Sergio and your family in our hearts and prayers


----------



## DAVID GRINAGER (Jan 25, 2008)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS DOGG AND YOU ALL ARE IN MY PRAYERS


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

my prayers are with you and yours!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel: sorry for the loss homie prayers for u and the familia :angel:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE PASSING AWAY OF YOUR SON SERGIO MAY GOD BE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AT THIS TIME OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU.HEAVENLY FATHER PLEASE TAKE BIRD INTO YOUR ARMS SO HE MAY KNOW HE IS HOME WITH YOU .FATHER I ASK THAT YOU GIVE SERGIO AND HIS FAMILY STRENGTH AT THIS TIME BRING THEM PEACE IN KNOWING THAT THERE SON IS WITH YOU IN HEAVEN . R.I.P. BIRD TILL WE SEE YOU AGAIN :angel: :tears:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry for your loss bro....May GOD bless his soul & may he Rest In Peace :angel: 
From Neu Exposure Car & Bike club


----------



## 310low'n'slow (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss ,i pray for you guys


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry for your loss may he rest in peace , be strong like he whould want you to be and give the ladies a shoulder to cry on our prayers are with you and your family and make sure his lil boy know who he was dont let him forget were he came from


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm very sorry to her this bro you and your family will be in my prayers :angel: If you need anything bro let me know. :angel:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Sorry for your loss Bro. I'll pray for you and your family just stay strong I cant even imagine what your feel.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

R.I.P :angel: EL TE CUIDA A TI Y A TU FAMILIA DESDE EL CIELO


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL !!!!! , thas has replied to this top to this topic , my family and myself thank everybody from the bottom of our hearts !!!!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry for your loss  R.I.P :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 04:54 PM~11709814
> *Right now I don't have the right words to say , but I wanted to let everyone know that my wife and I have lost one of our son's. His name is , Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez , My family and myself would like for everybody to please pray for him so that he can go to heaven right away and be with God. I would also like for everybody that knew my family and myself to please keep this topic on top for a few days , as I will not be able to come on Layitlow for a while , I'm also taking a nice long break from shows so that I can be with my family , I hope to talk to everybody and see everybody reall soon , againg , PLEASE keep my son in you'r prayers ,from my Family and myself , we Thank You All Very Much From The Bottom of Our Hearts !!!!! Good luck to everybody that is going to Vegas and take lot's of pic's so I can see the show ......   Thank You All ........  Sergio Rodriguez
> *


Sergio, It sucks that bad things have to happen to good people. Take care of your family and do what you gotta do. Im sorry for your loss. RIP Bird. :angel:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:angel: Rip to your son.just a lil thing of a LIL member from France...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

R.I.P. BIRD... KE DIOS LO TENGA EN CIELO...
ALL PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOUR FAMILY


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn homie Ill keep him in my prayers 

RIP bird :angel:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:tears: so sorry for your loss. your family is in our prayers


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DAMN THAT SUCKS, STAY STRONG HOMIE


WHAT HAPPEND????


----------



## SecwepemcTeniye (Jul 15, 2008)

R.I.P May god bless you and your family through this tragedy


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

R.I.P BIRD :angel: R.I.P ROLLER


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

HAVING A CAR WASH FOR THE FAMILY ON SUNDAY AT MAYA'S CAFE FROM 8AM TO 3PM COME OUT TO SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE. 

MAYA'S CAFE
13627 MAGNOLIA AVE.
CORONA,CA


THANKS


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry for your loss and our prayers go out for u and you family from ur rollerz brothers in houston.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

GOD BLESS :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry for the loss of your son.
Our prayers are with you. God bless


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt god bless bird


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

RIP homie


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

Sergio, my prayers are with you and your family brotha. keep your head up and stay strong. i know it must be hard to buried a son. 

R.I.P Bird :angel:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i dont pray very much, but i will be sure to do it for you. let us know if there is anything else we can do, sergio.


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 26 2008, 07:13 PM~11710700
> *En el nombre del Padre, y del Hijo, y del Espíritu Santo.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got home from beeing at two diff car washes , first of all my family and myself would like to thank all my son Bird's friends for their hard work in today's car wash , second we would like to thank Rollerz Only for also having a car wash for my son Bird , I can't say thanks enogh to both , from the bottom of our hearts , we THANK YOU ALL !!!!! Please keep praying for our son , brother and father , "Bird"


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE GOD BLESS HIM AND YOUR FAMILIA :angel: WE WILL HAVE HIM,YOU & YOUR FAMILIA IN OUR PRAYERS.

YOUR FRIEND TURTLE FROM GOODTIMES 

RIP BIRD


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What events happen that lead to his passing? 


:angel:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

r.i.p. homie :angel:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

R.I.P HOMIE..............................MIRACLES C.C. ATX


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I am sorry to haer about your loss I will pray for you and your faimly


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt 4 bird


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 11:34 AM~11729043
> *What events happen that lead to his passing?
> :angel:
> *


X2
R.I.P BIRD :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I came on for a few mins to read all the support from everybody , Once again , we THANK everbody from the bottom of our hearts !!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, Our prayers are with you and your Family :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:angel: my god light the way for son to see him,i wish only best for your family and he will be in our prayers. R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT rip bird


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

R.I.P :angel: LOST A HOMIE BUT GAINED AN ANGEL :angel:


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Sep 30 2008, 07:30 PM~11744094
> *R.I.P :angel: LOST A HOMIE BUT GAINED AN ANGEL :angel:
> *


WAT HAPPENED??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife loves this pic o fmy son when he was 7 months old


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Sep 30 2008, 09:31 PM~11744100
> *WAT HAPPENED??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dude looks just like you


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 30 2008, 09:24 PM~11746233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY SERGIO OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU N YOUR FAMILY MAY GOD WATCH OVER YOUR SON . :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Funeral Service for my son Bird , on Friday 10/03/08 at 3:00 p:m , in Riverside , Harvest Christian Church , 6115 Arlington Ave.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

rip bird


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

GOD BLESS :angel:


----------



## Nor*Cal (Jun 23, 2008)

:angel: RIP


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Sep 30 2008, 07:31 PM~11744100
> *WAT HAPPENED??
> *


???????


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt 4 bird :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My son Bird was put to rest yesterday , my family and myself would like to THANK everybody !!! here on Layitlow for all the support and prayers , we will miss our son every day here at home , but in our hearts we do know where he is now , one of these days , I will see my son again cause my heart tells me I will . Not only does our son live through our hearts ,he also lives through my grandson , his son , once againg THANK YOU ALL !!!!!  :angel: :angel:


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

WHAT HAPPENED?????????? HE LOOKED SO YOUNG AND HEALTHY.
R.I.P. BIRD


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 7 2008, 11:40 AM~11802367
> *My son Bird was put to rest yesterday , my family and myself would like to THANK everybody !!! here on Layitlow for all the support and prayers , we will miss our son every day here at home , but in our hearts we do know where he is now , one of these days , I will see my son again cause my heart tells me I will . Not only does our son live through our hearts ,he also lives through my grandson , his son , once againg THANK YOU ALL !!!!!    :angel:  :angel:
> *


HEY SERGIO I NEVER POSTED A COMMENT BRO BUT I DID KEEP U IN MIND WHEN I WENT TO CHURCH. THA PICTURES R BEAUTIFUL BUT YET HEARTBREAKING AT THA SAME TYME.....JUST KNOW THINGS WILL GET BETTER BRO JUST TRY TO STAY STRONG N I HOPE TO SEE U AROUND SOON.......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Viejitos Bike Club Bike Show - 10-19-08


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 21 2008, 11:46 AM~11930018
> *"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Viejitos Bike Club Bike Show - 10-19-08
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry for the loss


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

r.i.p. homie he is in heaven watching and praying for you


----------



## listo R.T.B (Jul 16, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:angel: REST IN HEAVEN "B I R D" :angel:-U WILL B MISSED!!! :tears:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 23 2008, 11:28 AM~11952101
> *:angel: REST IN HEAVEN "B I R D" :angel:-U WILL B MISSED!!! :tears:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel: R.I.P Homie :angel: TTT


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. RIP Bird


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 28 2008, 05:50 AM~11992658
> *Sorry to hear about your loss.  RIP Bird
> *


Thank You :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 28 2008, 11:53 AM~11995455
> *Thank You  :angel:
> *


MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU NAD FAMILY BROTHER .
WE'RE BROTHERS IM HERE IF YOU NEED ME BR.O. !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 28 2008, 07:37 PM~12000047
> *MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU NAD FAMILY BROTHER .
> WE'RE BROTHERS IM HERE IF YOU NEED ME BR.O. !
> *


Thanks ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2008, 10:24 AM~12005574
> *Thanks ......
> *


OF COURSE BRO !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 05:54 PM~11709814
> *Right now I don't have the right words to say , but I wanted to let everyone know that my wife and I have lost one of our son's. His name is , Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez , My family and myself would like for everybody to please pray for him so that he can go to heaven right away and be with God. I would also like for everybody that knew my family and myself to please keep this topic on top for a few days , as I will not be able to come on Layitlow for a while , I'm also taking a nice long break from shows so that I can be with my family , I hope to talk to everybody and see everybody reall soon , againg , PLEASE keep my son in you'r prayers ,from my Family and myself , we Thank You All Very Much From The Bottom of Our Hearts !!!!! Good luck to everybody that is going to Vegas and take lot's of pic's so I can see the show ......   Thank You All ........  Sergio Rodriguez
> *


I hope you and your family are ok.I am very sorry to hear about your loss.If there is anything you need.You know were im at.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 29 2008, 10:33 AM~12005653
> *I hope you and your family are ok.I am very sorry to hear about your loss.If there is anything you need.You know were im at.
> *


Thanks !!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Bird , I miss you so much my son, mom and I think about you every day , Steven, Nicholas, Nichole and you'r son ,little Sergio love you alot !!! :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

yesterday marked two months that God called for my son Bird :angel: , I can not tell you in words how much it hurts me that he is not here with us :tears: , and how much I miss him :tears: , I would trade places with him in a heart beat , so that he could be here for his son and my wife , my wife loved him so much , along with his brothers and sister. I think about him everyday and cry everday cause I miss him so much :tears: , if I had one wish in life , it would be that I could hold him in my arms and tell him how much I love him , I do know this , one day , when God calls for me , I will see him again , it just hurts me alot right now


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 25 2008, 02:05 PM~12254281
> *yesterday marked two months that God called for my son Bird  :angel:  , I can not tell you in words how much it hurts me that he is not here with us  :tears:  , and how much I miss him  :tears: , I would trade places with him in a heart beat , so that he could be here for his son and my wife , my wife loved him so much , along with his brothers and sister. I think about him everyday and cry everday cause I miss him so much  :tears:  , if I had one wish in life , it would be that I could hold him in my arms and tell him how much I love him , I do know this , one day , when God calls for me , I will see him again , it just hurts me alot right now
> *


*May your sorrow 
be overshadowed 
with the memories 
of your son .*


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

RIPLILHOMIE.

Sorry to hear fo your loss, I know it a hard thing but its usually for the best.

R.I.P.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 25 2008, 12:47 PM~12254628
> *RIPLILHOMIE.
> 
> Sorry to hear fo your loss, I know it a hard thing but its usually for the best.
> ...


what the HECK does that mean ?!?!?! that has to be the dumbest thing anybody has said !!!! :angry:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 25 2008, 12:47 PM~12254628
> *RIPLILHOMIE.
> 
> Sorry to hear fo your loss, I know it a hard thing but its usually for the best.
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Capricess_99 (Jul 3, 2008)

RIP and GOD Bless


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

RIP BIRD :angel: :angel: SERGIO HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 29 2008, 01:19 AM~12286717
> *RIP BIRD  :angel:  :angel: SERGIO HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING
> *


Thanks


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 28 2008, 11:10 AM~12281457
> *what the HECK does that mean ?!?!?! that has to be the dumbest thing anybody has said !!!!  :angry:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 25 2008, 01:47 PM~12254628
> *RIPLILHOMIE.
> 
> Sorry to hear fo your loss, I know it a hard thing but its usually for the best.
> ...


I KNOW YOU DIDNT MEAN IT THAT WAY......BUT WHAT THE FUCK!!!? :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 30 2008, 01:14 AM~12293040
> *I KNOW YOU DIDNT MEAN IT THAT WAY......BUT WHAT THE FUCK!!!?  :angry:
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000


----------



## 1sick78 (May 9, 2007)

RIP. 
We'll make sure to keep him in our prayers


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

much love an respect to you and your family bRO !


----------



## 79snoopy (Jul 29, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank You ALL once again !!!!  my family and I can use all the support from everybody with the holidays coming up


----------



## G Welding (Dec 20, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers for your son and fam. Have kids of my own, can't imagine. Be strong carnal and may god bless you and your familia.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Welding_@Dec 3 2008, 09:30 PM~12329875
> *My thoughts and prayers for your son and fam. Have kids of my own, can't imagine. Be strong carnal and may god bless you and your familia.
> *


Thanks !!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 3 2008, 12:35 PM~12323754
> *Thank You ALL once again  !!!!    my family and I can use all the support from everybody with the holidays coming up
> *


WHERE ALL HERE FOR YOU SERGIO, HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY AND MAY YOUR SON REST IN PEACE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 4 2008, 11:40 AM~12334613
> *WHERE ALL HERE FOR YOU SERGIO, HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY AND MAY YOUR SON REST IN PEACE
> *


Thank You George , and may you and you'r family have the same , God Bless


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

DAMN BRO


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

sorry to hear about your son.. There is nothing that we can say to make you feel better .. but keep in mind his in a better place. I had my daughter that passed away at age 3 so believe me when I tell you that I know the pain and the nightmares.. of a day to day living I know you feel like if this is still a dream specially in this coming holidays and man it sucks . I'm really sorry for your loss and remember you must go on and his a live in your heart and will only completely die when you forget bout him. so keep him a live in your heart and he will always be with you..


god bless ..

de mi familia a tu familia.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Dec 5 2008, 01:25 AM~12342192
> *sorry to hear about your son..  There is nothing that we can say to make you feel better .. but keep in mind his in a better place. I had my daughter that passed away at age 3 so believe me when I tell you that I know the pain and the nightmares.. of a day to day living I know  you feel like if this is still a dream specially in this coming holidays and man it sucks . I'm really sorry for your loss and remember you must go on and his a live in your heart and will only completely die when you forget bout him. so keep him a live in your heart and he will always be with you..
> god bless ..
> 
> ...


Thank You So Much !!!!! , it's very,very hard right now cause of the holidays , it's hard not having my son Bird with us , after 20 years of having him with us , it's not the same , I don't even want to do xmas this year at all , but I have the rest of my family to think about , my wife , my two other son's my daughter , and most of all my grandson , little Bird , God will help me , and the love of my family and all the other support from everybody , once again , Thank You !!!!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66+Dec 5 2008, 02:25 AM~12342192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOPE BOTH OF YOU DO GOOD AND STAY STRONG


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I wanted to come on last night to wish everbody here on Laytilow A Merry Christmas ,but beeing that it marked the 3rd month that God called for my son Bird , i ended up crying myself to sleep last night :tears: :tears: :tears: it just hurts so much , it was really hard for me and my family not having Bird here with us. This well be the sadest Christams ever for us by far , but with all the support from family,friends and the Layitlow Family it keeps us strong  . There are too many peolpe and car clubs and bike clubs to thank , but if you know my family and myself from shows that we have gone this year , we would like to thank you from the bottoms of our hearts    . I'm very glad that I have my grandson with us ,and soon we found out that Jamie, (Birds fiance ) is going to have another baby next year , that is the best Christmas present that I could ever have, to know that we are going to have another piece of my son Bird with us , but at the same time sad that my son Bird can't be here to see his family grow up :tears:tears. A promise that I have made to my son Bird , is that I will be here for the kids and be the BEST grandfather that I could ever be ,I would trade places with my son any day with out thinking about it , so that he could be here for his family , but only God knows why these things happen . I do know this, cause of my faith and love that I have for God, is that one of these days , I will see and be with by son Bird, now when the day comes that God calls for me , I can be happy and not sad to die, cause I will see God and my son. I would also ask that everybody remember and pray not only for my son Bird , but for all that we lost this year in 2008. *With Love And Peace From The Rodriguez Family To All, Have A Merry Christmas And A Safe New Years *    :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm still praying, I know how you feel, Twin Compton Majestics ( R.I.P, Bird )


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Dec 25 2008, 09:22 PM~12527734
> *I'm still praying, I know how you feel, Twin Compton Majestics ( R.I.P, Bird )
> *


Thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the call homie. Stay strong and I will see you at the shows.


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 25 2008, 03:39 PM~12525568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL FAMILY U HAVE.SINCE ITS STILL CHRISTMAS, MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2008, 12:31 AM~12529062
> *Thanks for the call homie. Stay strong and I will see you at the shows.
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Dec 26 2008, 12:36 AM~12529076
> *BEAUTIFUL FAMILY U HAVE.SINCE ITS STILL CHRISTMAS, MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I wanted to share this with everybody here on Layitlow , on Christmas eve and on Christmas night , I dreamed about my son Bird , it was really awsome    I believe that was a special gift from God on Christmas day :angel: :angel: :angel: on Christmas eve I dreamed of him sleeping , I think that was a sign that he is peace with God and on Christmas night I dreamed that we where fishing , my son Bird and my other two son's use to fish ALOT !!! we use to go fishing almost every weekend , it was a blast fishing with my 3 son's , we use to catch LOTS of fish all the time  one of these days , Bird and I will fish for BIG fish in heaven :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO " BIRD "
AND MY DAD !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 28 2008, 12:56 PM~12544106
> *MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO " BIRD "
> AND MY DAD !
> *


Thanks Paule


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ALWAYS IN OUR PRAYERS N STAY STRONG!
R.I.P BIRD!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*TTT , For Bird In Heaven *  :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

To My Son Bird , From Dad, Mom, Steven, Nicholas, Nichole and his son , Little Sergio , we like to wish him a Good Easter in his first Easter with God in Heaven , we Miss You Very,Very Much And We Love You Very Much , I miss you alot son, but one day we will see each other again, you can count on us to take care of your two son's for ever, rest that they both will never have a day to go by with out anything that they need, Love Dad .............  :tears: :angel:  :tears: :angel:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 12 2009, 11:05 AM~13553645
> *To My Son Bird , From Dad, Mom, Steven, Nicholas, Nichole and his son , Little Sergio , we like to wish him a Good Easter in his first Easter with God in Heaven , we Miss You Very,Very Much And We Love You Very Much , I miss you alot son, but one day we will see each other again, you can count on us to take care of your two son's for ever, rest that they both will never have a day to go by with out anything that they need, Love Dad .............       :tears:  :angel:  :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P BIRD HAVE A GOOD EASTER SERGIO AND FAMILY. :angel: :angel:


----------



## LADYLUCK87 (Mar 20, 2009)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS PRAYERS FROM COLUMBUS OHIO


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 12 2009, 11:19 AM~13553741
> *R.I.P BIRD HAVE A GOOD EASTER SERGIO AND FAMILY. :angel:  :angel:
> *


Thank you Mark


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADYLUCK87_@Apr 12 2009, 05:30 PM~13555700
> *SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS PRAYERS FROM COLUMBUS OHIO
> *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

SErgio

you and your family are still in our prayers

God Bless Bro


call me when you have time


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 17 2009, 06:45 AM~13604025
> *SErgio
> 
> you and your family are still in our prayers
> ...


Thank You Paul


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Happy Birth Day Bird , May You Have A Very Happy Birth Day In Heaven From All Of Us* :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 22 2009, 07:14 PM~13660499
> *Happy Birth Day Bird , May You Have A Very Happy Birth Day In Heaven From All Of Us  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel: HAPPY B-DAY BIRD


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

On May 28th 2009 *Roberto Angel Rodriguez* was born  
*In Loviving Memory Of My Son Bird *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats homie.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CONGRADS ON THE NEW ADDITION TO YOUR FAMILY !*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2009, 11:30 AM~14053174
> *Congrats homie.
> *


Thanx Raul :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14056742
> *Thanx Raul  :wave:
> *


See you soon homie.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 11:04 PM~14079358
> *See you soon homie.
> *


:yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*From Dad & Mom , Steven, Nicholas, Nichole and Jamie and your Son's Little Sergio and Roberto , In Your First Fathers Day With God In Heaven , May You Have A GREAT Fathers Day , We Love You Very Much And We Miss You* Bird I think about you every day, I cant wait to see you again :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:     *Have a good Fathers Day Son* :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

A year ago today is when God called for my son Bird :tears: :tears: :tears: ................. Bird , I miss you alot , it hurts me so much that you are not here with us :tears: :tears: :tears: , i do know that you are wth God now , you now smile every day and are happy every day , cause that is what heaven is like :angel: :angel: :angel: . I know that if God would let you speak to me , I know what is the one thing that you would tell me , to take care of your two son's , and that you can count on , as long as Mom and your Brothers and Sister and myself are here , your two son's well always have what they need. I would trade places with you any day , so that you could be here with your son's. Mom and Steven , Nicholas, Nichole and Jamie miss you *alot *  , I wish i had the perfect words to say today , but its hard to have a clear thought when my heart is broken   . To all the people here on Layitlow and to all the people that i talk to at shows , *Thank You * for all of your support this past year   . Bird its very,very hard for me some times when your not here with us , but i do know that i will see you again  not just me , but all of us  we are all God's children , and God has a plan for all of us , here on earth , and in heaven , only he knows why he took you so soon  . Son i think about you every day and i miss you very much every day , please ask God to keep all of us strong today ................ *From All Of Us ................ We Miss You ALOT ........... Love Dad*


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

with our prays :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

CONGRADS YOU ON THE NEW ADDITION TO YOUR FAMILY MAY THIS BE A SOURCE OF JOY FOR ALL THE FAMILY..    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Copernicus (Jul 29, 2009)

I never met your son but may he rest in peace. I lost my best homie this year and that was awful. I can't imagine losing a child. Big prayers from the ATL


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2009, 11:39 AM~15174646
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 24 2009, 09:08 PM~15178837
> *:wave:
> *


see you in a few weeks serg :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 24 2009, 02:17 PM~15176065
> *CONGRADS YOU ON THE NEW  ADDITION TO  YOUR FAMILY MAY THIS BE A SOURCE OF  JOY FOR  ALL THE    FAMILY..       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanx*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Copernicus_@Sep 24 2009, 06:26 PM~15178388
> *I never met your son but may he rest in peace. I lost my best homie this year and that was awful. I can't imagine losing a child. Big prayers from the ATL
> *


now your homie and my son are in heaven


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2009, 08:03 PM~15179522
> *see you in a few weeks serg :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*a couple pic's from yesterday ,family and friends*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*May You Have A Happy Halloween In Heaven Son , We All Miss You Very Much And We Love You ALOT............ Love Dad*    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 1 2009, 10:50 AM~15528277
> *May You Have A Happy Halloween In Heaven Son , We All Miss You Very Much And We Love You ALOT............  Love Dad        :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...



x 2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Bird .......... we miss you ALOT today , we all wish you where here with us today :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: , but what better place for you to be today , than in Heaven having turkey with Great Granma and with God :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: , there is not a day that goes by that we dont think about you , even tho you are not here with us , you will always live in our hearts , your two son's also miss me alot , the only thing that keeps me strong is that I know that when God calls for me , I will see you again and what better place to see ,than Heaven , I cant wait for that day    ........... From Dad, Mom , Steven , Nicholas , Nichole , Jamie and your two son's , Sergio " Little Bird" and Robert , May You Have A HAPPY Thanksgiving !!!! I Love You And Miss You ALOT ........... Dad*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Happy thanksgiving, we already had ours a month ago but all the best to you guys


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To My Son , "Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez ..................... Son I Miss You More And More Each Day That Passes :tears: :tears: My Heart Hurts More Every Day That I Dont See You :tears: :tears: I Now Try To Live A Much Better Life So That God Can Grant Me To See You In Heaven   Some Days I Wish That God Would Also Call For Me So That I Can Be With You And Hold You In My Arms. With The Help Of God , We Are Taking Care Of Your Two Son's And Jamie , Mom Spoils The Heck Of Both Your Son's But More Little Sergio   I Dream Of You Often And Always Good Dreams That You Are With God In Heaven   Now When God Does Call For Me , I Can Go Happy And Peaceful Cause I Know I Will See You And Be With You    . From All Of Us , Mom , Steven , Nicholas , Nichole , Jamie And Your Two Son's Sergio "Little Bird" And Robert , We Wish You A Merry Christmas , We All Miss You Very , Very Much And Love You So Much !!!!!!! Love Dad*   :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Happy New Years To My Son Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez R I P* :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:

                   








:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*May You Have A Good Easter , Bird We All Miss You And We Think Of You Everyday , Love Dad*    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 4 2010, 11:23 AM~17092500
> *HAPPY EASTER
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER BRO


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 4 2010, 04:46 PM~17094660
> *
> *


man kinda hard today in 2006 my lil girl passed away..she woulda been seven. I still got her bike painted and all and never did finished it since then. So believe me the pain never goes away. specially days like this when the family gets together. I didn't feel like spending it with fam. I'm bout to go to the cemetery in a bit . Hope you hanging in there and we gotta be strong..they'll always be a live in our hearts. much love bro and be strong and take advantage of the little treasure he left ya behind. In them you will see a part of him. much respect. and may he rest in peace..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 4 2010, 04:52 PM~17094693
> *  HAPPY EASTER BRO
> *


Thanx ,may you and your Family Have A Good One


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 4 2010, 04:53 PM~17094699
> *man kinda hard today in 2006 my lil girl passed away..she woulda been seven. I still got her bike painted and all and never did finished it since then. So believe me the pain never goes away. specially days like this when the family gets together. I didn't feel like spending it with fam. I'm bout to go to the cemetery in a bit . Hope you hanging in there and we gotta be strong..they'll always be a live in our hearts. much love bro and be strong and take advantage of the little treasure he left ya behind. In them you will see a part of him. much respect. and may he rest in peace..
> *


*When i see my grandson's , they are the ONLY two that i can look deep inside their eyes ,when i see them i see my son , like if he was still here , when my grandons' come over its the ONLY feeling i have that my son is here still with us , i think about my son every day and i miss him and hurt every day that i dont see him , but i know he is here , within my two grandson's they are the ONLY person's that keep my family strong every day , I Thank God for having them here with us *    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 4 2010, 06:30 PM~17095315
> *When i see my grandson's , they are the ONLY two that i can look deep inside their eyes ,when i see them i see my son , like if he was still here , when my grandons' come over its the ONLY feeling i have that my son is here still with us , i think about my son every day and i miss him and hurt every day that i dont see him , but i know he is here , within my two grandson's they are the ONLY person's that keep my family strong every day , I Thank God for having them here with us        :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


I know the feeling. and as they get older is gonna be harder for em and the pain will never go away is gonna get harder . Once they start asking for them dad.. man tough.. good luck and my prayers go not only to you but to the whole familia and all them other familias that have lost a loved one. keep his memory alive. 
forgive me fer asking but how old was he and what happened to him ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 4 2010, 11:41 PM~17098097
> *I know the feeling. and as they get older is gonna be harder for em and the pain will never go away is gonna get harder . Once they start asking for them dad.. man tough.. good luck and my prayers go not only to you but to the whole familia and all them other familias that have lost a loved one. keep his memory alive.
> forgive me fer asking but how old was he and what happened to him ?
> *


he was 20 when he passed , he was in a accident  as long as we live a life the God wants us to , we will see our love ones again , i try my best now to do better in live for both my family and myself so that when God calls for us , we can be with our son Bird :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Apr 4 2010, 06:39 PM~17095381
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 5 2010, 03:09 PM~17102909
> *he was 20 when he passed , he was in a accident    as long as we live a life the God wants us to , we will see our love ones again , i try my best now to do better in live for both my family and myself so that when God calls for us , we can be with our son Bird  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


sorry to hear.. 20 man he was starting to live his life. but he doing better things in heaven and he watchen over you guys and the little angels he left behind to watch over you guys. much respect


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To MY Son Bird ............. Son we ALL wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY today . there is not a day that goes by that i dont think of you or miss you , it hurts me every day that i dont see you :tears: :tears: :tears: i wish i could of have taken the time to do more things with you    but i give you my word !!! that the thigns that i was no able to do with you , ill do it with your two son's    I know that you are now with God and that you also miss us and are thinking of us all . We are doing our BEST to take care of your two son's , especially Mom , she takes care of your son's like if they are Kings when they are here , the same way she took care of you as a child , I thank God every day for giving us two of your son's , they are the ONLY person's that can put a BIG smile of Mom's face , although i wish and it hurts me that you are not here with us. Your son's are the only person's in this whole world that i can see past their eyes , cause when i look deep into their eyes i see you    I know that one day ill see you again and i hope that day comes real soon . I Love You With ALL My Heart . I dream of you ALOT !!!!! and every time i dream of you , i see you in Heaven . May you have a GREAT 22nd BIRTHDAY TODAY !!!!!!!! Love Dad , Mom , Steven , Nicholas , Nichole , Your Son's Little Sergio"Bird" and Little Robert (they both look ALOT like you) and Jamie .......... * :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

happy birthday bird


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT FOR THA HOMIE.......... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: AND THA FAMZ.I WISH U ALL THA BEST...........


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 22 2010, 12:50 PM~17271683
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *


x66


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thanx To All The Layitlow Family For All The Support*    :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 22 2010, 10:04 PM~17276983
> *Thanx To All The Layitlow Family For All The Support       :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


your in my prayers sorry for your loss


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

lowrider connection bike club would like2 send r prayers out 2 u & ur family god bless u happy b day bird............. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

happy b-day from Angelitos car club :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy+Apr 23 2010, 07:42 AM~17279212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 22 2010, 05:20 PM~17274267
> *Happy Birthday :angel:
> *


rest in piece homie


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

IM LATE BUT I WANA WISH BIRD A HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 23 2010, 06:38 PM~17284384
> *IM LATE BUT I WANA WISH BIRD A HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *


better late than never


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 23 2010, 06:51 PM~17284469
> *better late than never
> *


TRUE DAT!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY BIRD


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 24 2010, 04:08 AM~17287367
> *HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY BIRD
> *


*Thanx*


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

im sorry for youre loss!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To My Son Bird .................. Bird the holiday that is the hardest for me to deal with its Fathers Day :tears: :tears: :tears: , it hurts me ALOT that you are not here with your two son's Little Sergio "Bird" and Robert "Babo"    if God could grant me a wish , it would be for me to trade places with you so that you could be here with your sons' and Jamie , I know that now you are with our Father , God and that you are thinking about all us today :angel: :angel: :angel: I think about you every day and I miss you ALOT every day, we are doing the best we can helping Jamie raising your son's , mom takes care of the like if they are Kings , I thank God every day for giving us your two son's cause they are the only persons in the world that can make mom smile , when they come over to the house , mom's face grows with love , I cant wait for God to call for me , I now look forward when that day comes , cause when God calls for me I know that the second I close my eyes I will see God and you , I cant wait to see you and be able to hold you in my arms and tell you how much I love you , ask God to take care of all of us and ask him to bless us every day. May You Have A Happy Fathers Day Son*    :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

R.I.P.................. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## hh17 (May 31, 2010)

mis mas profundas condolencias ,bro R>I>P carnal


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

when my son's where younger we use to go fishing ALOT , and i mean ALOT , we go fresh water fishing and salt water fishing , one year we went fishing every weekend , when his son was born , he would always say ,"I cant wait to take my son fishing" , Bird did not get to take him fishing :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: , so my son Nicholas and I took my grandson fishing this weekend , my grandson caught 4 catfish , he had a BLAST , it breaks my heart that Bird is not here with us to share the moment with us but im sure he is watching from up above :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: I cant wait to take my grandson fishing in the ocean , salt water fishing is the BEST , the first fish my grandson caught , i could not stop thinking about my son Bird , once my other grandson gets a little older , i be taking both with me to go fishing , I cant wait for that day    Im sure Bird is very proud of my grandson


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry about the lose
:tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

AYO SORRY HOMES FOR UR LOSE R.I.P TO UR SON BIRD :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

:angel: RIP TO BIRD :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thanx For All The Support*


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........R.I.P. TO BIRD.AND WHOLE FAMILY......TO THA TOP................WITH PRAYERS....

FROM...

H.N.I.C. AND FAMILY

WE WISH U ALL THA BEST IN LIFE......

:thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

LOOKS LIKE THA KIDS LOVE FISHING....GREAT PIC'S HOMIE..

AND KEEP THAT HEAD UP.......AT ALL TIMES......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To My Son Bird ............... Bird today marks the second year that God called for you , I cant tell you how much I miss you today    , it tears my heart apart that you are not here with your two son's. I wish I had the perfect words today to say to mom and your two brothers and your sister ,but I dont , I just tell them that you think about us every day , like we think of you , only thing is when we think about you , we get sad and we cry cause we all miss you alot , I tell them that you think about us every day also , but when you think about us you smile cause where you are at every day is a good day and every day is a happy day cause that is what Heaven is all about , I cant wait for God to call for me , cause I know thats when I will see you again , and what better place to see you that in Heaven , I know that when God also calls for your two sons , no matter how old they are and how different they look from the last time you saw them , you will know who they both are , cause that is how Heaven is. To all the fathers here on Layitlow ,no matter how young or how old your kids might be , love them every day like if it might be the last day they might be with you , hold them in your arms and tell them how much you love them , teach them the best way you can , in Gods way of life , so that when God also calls for all of us and our family's , we can all be together with our loves ones in Heaven . Bird I love you sooooo much and I miss you sooooo much , ask God to keep us strong today and to keep us safe, Love Dad    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 24 2010, 03:03 PM~18653349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 rip


----------



## deliveryman (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW........
SORRY FOR UR FAMILIAS LOSS 
AND UR SON IS RESTING IN THE
ARMS OF THE "SAVIOR"LORD JESUS
GOD BLESS UR FAMILIA
:tears:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thanx all for all the support*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To my son Bird ............... today is your son's Birthday ,Sergio "Little Bird" he is 3 today , it hurts me that you are not here with us , I know that you are thinking about him today , but you dont hurt cause in Heaven there is no hurt or sadness , when God does call for your son , no matter how old he is and no matter how different he might look from the last time you saw him , you will know who he is , cause God is good you can count on all of us to do the best we can to raise your two son's , we ALL Miss You Very Much And Cant Wait To See You Again ,.................. Love Dad*    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To My Son Bird ........... Bird we are thinking about you as we always do , from all of us , Have A Happy Halloween In Heaven ,Love Dad *    :wave: :wave: :wave: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving To My Son Bird*    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving to you all and to bird he is in a better place :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Wishing My Son Bird A Merry Christmas* :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Happy New Years To My Son Bird* :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 2 2011, 12:23 AM~19479652
> *Happy New Years To My Son Bird :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 2 2011, 12:23 AM~19479652
> *Happy New Years To My Son Bird :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: happy new years to you and the family...hes not forgotten :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*got some ink work done* :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 11 2010, 05:25 PM~18787442
> *To my son Bird ...............  today is our son's Birthday ,Sergio "Little Bird"  he is 3 today , it hurts me that you are not here with us , I know that you are thinking about him today , but you dont hurt hurt cause in Heaven there is no hurt or sadness , when God does call for your son , no matter how old he is and no matter how different he might look from the last time you saw him , you will know who he is , cause God is good you can count on all of us to do the best we can to raise your two son's , we ALL Miss You Very Much And Cant Wait To See You Again ,..................  Love Dad       :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


man i don't even wanna know how that feels bro... :angel: :angel: keep your head up...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*like to wish my son Bird a Happy Birthday .............. dont have the right words today to wish you a Happy Birthday , i can only imagine what it would be like having a Birthday in Heaven what would be like , cause that is what you are having today , son I miss you so much. We all think about you , and miss you so much , only God knows why he call for you so soon , i cant wait for the day that God also calls for me home , I now try my best to live a better life in God's way , so that when God does call for me , I also will be in Heaven , cause thats is where we well meet again , I know that you also are thinking about all of us today. Ask God to bless us and to keep us all safe and in peace , Happy Birthday my son Bird...................... Love Dad* :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:      :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------

